# MECA 1x event Saturday May 21st Columbus, OH



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

what: meca 1x event
when: Saturday, May 21st 10am-3pm
where: Southside audio 2501 South high street columbus, oh
who: YOU

event flyer: http://www.mecacaraudio.com/flyers/5-21-11OH.pdf


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

2 weeks away


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

1 week awya


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

thanks to everyone that came out, here are the unofficial results

Amateur Street 1
----------------

1. 134.4 Mike Shields

Amateur Street 2
----------------

1. 144.0 Jack Mccague
2. 138.9 Cody Robison

Amateur Street 3
----------------

1. 144.8 Josh Smith
2. 144.4 Shannon Speakman

Street 1
--------

1. 139.4 Nate Berrier

Street 2
--------

1. 147.6 Chris Mobley

Street 3
--------

1. 150.5 Wayne Clay Ii
2. 140.6 George Talbert

Street 4
--------

1. 150.1 Donovin Gleaton
2. 145.0 Mike Silva
3. 143.2 Chris Ebright
4. 140.9 Chris Jordan
5. 137.1 Melinda Simon

Street 5
--------


Modified 1
----------


Modified 2
----------

1. 146.0 Victor Silva

Modified 3
----------

1. 150.9 Derrick Weber
2. 144.4 Richard Ward

Modified 4
----------

1. 148.1 Josh Barnhart
2. 118.3 Cj Henson

Modified 5
----------

1. 152.6 Ben Ahn
2. 151.6 Erick Alexander


Radical X1
----------

1. 159.3 Curt Eugensee

Radical X2
----------


Park And Pound 1
----------------

1. 120.2 Nate Berrier
2. 113.9 Mike Shields

Park And Pound 2
----------------

1. 123.7 Chris Mobley
2. 123.2 Jack Mccague
3. 122.3 Josh Smith

Park And Pound 3
----------------

1. 123.1 Shannon Speakman
2. 121.6 Derrick Weber
3. 121.3 Richard Ward
4. 115.4 Melinda Simon

Park And Pound 4
----------------

1. 129.0 Donovin Gleaton
2. 123.9 Greg Higgins
3. 122.2 Josh Barnhart
4. 114.3 Chris Jordan

Park And Pound 5
----------------

1. 128.9 Curt Eigensee
2. 128.2 Eric Alexander


----------

